# Sailboat Fever



## bnovick (Dec 20, 2011)

We used to be power boaters. Might want to be sailboaters. Own two Harley Davidsons. Live near plenty of water - Chesapeake Bay, Atlantic Ocean, and large rivers. 52 and 55 years old. Thinking about learning to sail and then buying a boat. I find the SailNet community to be very interesting and informative. I figure in a year - I'll either be an experienced sailor, still talking but doing nothing, or on to a new idea. For now - I intend to be sailing within the year.


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

Don't do it, Run away , This is a addictive sport that will consume your time, money and life! Its expensive never ending and you can't quit I'm hooked already, got 3 Sailing vessels and more sail related gear then I can store !-- Hopeless ,--Dale


----------



## Mark Kilcrease (Sep 18, 2015)

Older thread, Yes happening to me too. I'm almost 47, have taken sailing lessons, never before was the least interested, yet now am consumed. WHY WHY?


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome Mark. Why you ask? For some of us, it's like getting sucked into a vortex of pleasure and pain.

I'd be really interested in knowing what happened to the guy who started this thread.


----------

